# Maverick HPX-S F70 Prop



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Looking to change the prop on my skiff, right now it has an aluminum 14 pitch prop that the dealer put on. WOT I'll get 6200rpm at 34-35 mph with just me on the boat, speed is obviously lower with gear/people. I'm looking at two offerings from powertech, SCD4 15p and SCD3 16p. I'd like to add a to the top speed without losing too much on acceleration. With the jackplate raised much more than an 2inches, the current prop blows out, would like to improve that too. Really interested to hear what other people have experienced with these props or any other suggestions.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I have a turbo quest on mine, will have to check pitch tomorrow but I think 16.

solo with a full tank I am 38ish at 6200rpm, getting 34ish with me and 2 anglers is doable.

I have no jack plate but have no issues with blow out.

not throw you back acceleration but no issues popping up in a creek with a full load.

anything you do will be better than that aluminum


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ive never run that boat but a member on here wrote:
I am running the PowerTech SCD 3 blade 16pitch on my HPX-S (70Yamaha) - 6,300RPMS 42MPH. When I am trimmed down the RPMS only hit like 5,800.
The members name was " I Heart Big Uglies" . I have no idea how to properly tag him on here or give him credit. Hope this helps.


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

I Heart Big Ugglies said:


> I am running the PowerTech SCD 3 blade 16pitch on my HPX-S (70Yamaha) - 6,300RPMS 42MPH. When I am trimmed down the RPMS only hit like 5,800.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 22, 2016)

Had the scd 4 blade on mine. For me it was all about hole shot. If you want top speed go with the 3 blade.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Headhunter said:


> Had the scd 4 blade on mine. For me it was all about hole shot. If you want top speed go with the 3 blade.


Not always the case, three blades can give great hole shot and grip jacked up/ in turns and four blades can give great top end.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 22, 2016)

Not on this boat. Tried 5 props before I settled on mine.


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

SCD 3 blade 16pitch! Best all around prop for this boat! I was the one who posted running 42 at 6300. Still running the same prop even after a new re-power! 
Best combination of hole shot / top end speed. I have a friend that runs a 17pitch turbo prop. He can run 43-44. But holeshot is a bad!


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

A buddy has the same hull/motor setup and he runs a 4 blade Powertech, not sure of the pitch. He can hit 37/38 at 6200 with 2 people/gear and run it jacked all the way up. I only know this because we had to escape some falling tides this winter.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Sounds like I’ll just need to buy both and test them


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Headhunter said:


> Not on this boat. Tried 5 props before I settled on mine.


Yes on your boat or any boat.


----------



## PolerS (8 mo ago)

Flyboy said:


> Sounds like I’ll just need to buy both and test them


Any update on prop performance? I just ordered a PT SCD4R15-YM90 for my HPX-S. Unfortunately, there is a production delay. I am looking forward to comparing the new prop with the SCD3R16-YM90 I have on the boat now. I am having a hard time with hole shot in shallow water even with the jack plate all the way up and the bow down with the trim tabs. I have had some success with cutting the wheel hard during acceleration to get up on plane. Perhaps, can anyone provide any tips on how to maximize the life of a new prop while running in shallow water?


----------

